# Wickelbank zum Rutenbau



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

ich habe ja nun schon seit langem mit die Absicht in den Kreis der Rutenbauästheten einzutreten. Nach dem Hardi mich beim letzten Treffen ganz wuschig gemacht hat, nimmt die Sache langsam Form und Gestalt an.

Frage: Wie sinnvoll ist der Bau oder die Anschaffung einer kleinen Wickelbank?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen, Bilder, Bauanleitungen?

Über einige Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Ich bin gerade dabei den Schritt zu einer zweiten Besseren zu tun, damit so einige Aufbauten endlich vollendet werden können. |rolleyes

Grundüberlegung für die Maschinerie ist die Nähmaschine.
Motor mit Fußpedal und Feinsteuerung sowie Keilriemantrieb.
Dann noch ein genialer Fadenspanner.
Da jetzt 3 Maschinen hier sind und eine perdu ist kann ich die endlich bekommen. :k


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Bilder und Bauanleitungen würden mich auch interessieren, bei der ersten Rute gings zwar noch mit Telefonbuch Schuhkarton und Tasse aber so eine kleine Wickelbank bietet doch wesentlich mehr komfort denke ich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

So kompliziert soll es eigentlich nicht sein. Ich dachte an einen kleinen E-Motor mit 1 Umdreh/min zum lackieren, aber mehr eigentlich nicht. Eben gerade übers Schuhkartonniveau hinaus...


----------



## hotte50 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

@sundvogel

schau mal hier:

http://www.rutenbauforum.de/forum/hmportal.php

da habe ich auch schon eine bebilderte Anleitung eines Eigenbaus gefunden. Bin eben nur zu faul zum suchen.....

sonst hätte ich es gleich verlinkt..


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Ich habe mir eine ohne eingebauten Motor gebaut. Aus Holz und mit Filzauflagen. Die zwei Auflagen haben ca. 65cm Abstand, sind ca. 20cm hoch und auf eine massive Platte geschraubt. Außerdem habe ich noch eine weitere einzelne Auflage gebaut. Zum Lackieren benutze ich einen kleinen batteriebetriebenen Grillmotor mit nur einer sehr langsamen Geschwindigkeitsstufe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Danke Peter, das sieht interessant aus. Welche Rolle spielen Fadenspanner? Braucht man die? 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Frage: Wie sinnvoll ist der Bau oder die Anschaffung einer kleinen Wickelbank?


Dazu nochmal: sehr sinnvoll. 
Man kann manuell arbeiten, das ist aber ganz schön anstrengend wegen der recht kleinen Blank+Rutendurchmesser und der Spannkraft des Fadens, *die sein muß* und das nicht mal wenig. Ohne gescheiten Fadenspanner geht da gar nichts, Telefonbuch ist das Minimum aber es macht keinen Spaß.

Die kleinen Teile ala der von CMW von PacBay sind recht teuer, wenn man den Materialaufwand bedenkt.

Im Prinzip ist das auch nur eine Platte mit 2 darauf stehenden Brettern mit V-Ausschnitt. Das kann man auch schneller selber bauen, 3 Bretter (1 groß+2 kleine) und 4 Holzschrauben, 2 Filzstreifen oben auf die V-Ausschnitte noch.
Der einfachste gute Fadenspanner geht mit einer Schloßschraube, Flügelmutter, Feder und 2 U-Scheiben. Die kleinen Garnspulen lassen sich insgesamt damit bremsen, dann laufen die sehr gleichmäßig. 

Umlenken der Garne auf den Wickelpunkt des Ringes kann man variabel, aber auch einige feste kleine Ösen, die man in das Holzbrett schnell schrauben kann, reichen aus um ungefähr zur richtigen Position zu kommen.
Eine stufenlose Verstellung der Umlenköse ist natürlich eleganter, aber jede Verstellung treibt den Aufwand nach oben.

Peter hat das schon schön gezeigt! #6


----------



## peterws (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Wie AngelDet schon sagt, Fadenspanner ist ein muss. Ich habe anfangs auch die Telefonbuch-Methode gemacht, es ist mit "richtigem" Fadenspanner allerdings wesentlich angenehmer zu arbeiten.




> *AngelDet*: [...]Eine stufenlose Verstellung der Umlenköse ist natürlich eleganter, aber jede Verstellung treibt den Aufwand nach oben.


Genau! Deßhalb habe ich auch noch keine stufenlos-verschiebbare Umlenköse. Ist aber in Planung. Ich werde mir über die gesamte Länge eine Nut fräsen und da eine Art Schlitten mit Spitzenring reinsetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Da steht auch viel drin, incl. Schuhkarton. 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Moin Uli!

Du kennst ja meine Ruten.

Die sind alle ohne Motor oder Fadenspanner gebaut. Einen Motor zum Wickeln ist eigendlich nicht nötig und relativ schwer auszunutzen da du die einzelnen Wicklungen öfters mal zusammenschieben solltest. Den Faden so genau zu führen daß die Wicklungen so eng wie gewünscht liegen ohne manuelle Korrekturen ist ziemlich schwierig und deswegen könnte ich da mit einem Motor nichts anfangen.

Einen Antrieb zum Lackieren ist durchaus angenehm - aber bei weniger als 4 Ruten im Jahr verzichtbar. Man muß allerdings die Rute ca. 2 Stunden drehen und anschließend nochmal 2 Stunden alle Minute wenden. Das ist schon ein Akt, der bei mir mit Ulrikes Hilfe so schlimm auch nicht ist.

Ein Wickelbrett wie PeterWS verwende ich allerdings auch.

Ein Tip noch: Mach keine Wissenschaft draus. So schwierig ist das nicht und wenn du Monate Zeit an die Planung hängst kannst du mehrere Ruten in der Zeit bauen. Wenn du die Korkstücke mit passender Bohrung kaufst (empfehlenswert für alle ohne Drehbank!) ist das einzige was gründlich schiefgehen kann die Lackiererei. 
Möglicherweise ist das was auf der Insel machbar!!!!

Klaus


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Das ständige drehen der Rute nach der ersten Lackschicht hat mich so genervt, dass ich mir für das weitere Lackieren einen kleinen Grillmotor (siehe Post Nr.6) gekauft habe.

Der Grillmotor (~10€) hat eine 4-Kant Muffe. Ein entsprechendes Gegenstück habe ich aus Holz geschnitzt und mit Klebeband an dem Griifende der Rute fixiert (völlig unprofessionell!). Ich habe dann zuerst das untere Rutenteil lackiert und danch ganz zügig an den Grillmotor angeschlossen, als Auflage für den Blank diente mein Wickelbrett, der Motor wurde auf einen Schuhkarton gelegt und hatte damit die richtige Höhe. Dann habe ich das obere Rutenteil lackiert und an das sich schon drehende untere Teil angesteckt. Damit die Rutenspitze sich nicht so stark durchbiegt, habe ich noch eine weitere Unterlage im vorderen Drittel der Rute plaziert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Erstmal danke für die wirklich helfenden Postings und PNs.

So schön kann AB sein.

Ihr schubst mich immer weiter in die richtige Richtung. Der Motor war eigentlich zu lackieren gedacht, genauso wie Peter es vorschlägt. 

Klaus, du meinst, dass wenn man langsam arbeitet auf den Spanner verzichten kann, verstehe ich das. Dann wäre ein Assistent hilfreich. 

Was mich ganz nervös macht ist der Begriff "Ringe anschleifen..." heißt das einfach nur entgraten?

Uli


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was mich ganz nervös macht ist der Begriff "Ringe anschleifen..." heißt das einfach nur entgraten?
> 
> Uli



Hi,

jein  die Ringfüße müssen/sollten soweit angeschliffen werden bis du einen ganz sachten übergang vom Blank auf den Ringfuß spürst danach die Kanten etwas "abrunden" und entgraten. Dieser Vorgang ist nachher beim wickeln sehr wichtig weil wenn dort ein Absatz drinne ist läßt sich das erstens schlecht wickeln und zweitens besteht die gefahr des verrutschens und der Fuß schimmerd nach dem lackieren durch.

Hört sich aber alles schlimmer an als es ist.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

zu "Ringe anschleifen"

Ich habe mit Fuji-Ringen gearbeitet, die so aussahen als bräuchte man sie nicht anschleifen. Beim Wickeln habe ich aber einfach keinen sauberen Übergang hinbekommen, also musste ich dochh ein wenig mit der Feile nachhelfen. Ist aber eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



peterws schrieb:


> zu "Ringe anschleifen"
> 
> Ich habe mit Fuji-Ringen gearbeitet, die so aussahen als bräuchte man sie nicht anschleifen.




haargenauso gings mir auch :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Das heißt, dass ich von der Spitze des Ringfußes soviel Material abnehme, dass die Kante deutlich niedriger ausfällt? Dazu wäre vermutlich ein Dremel gut geeignet oder?

Wenn ich jetzt zuviele und außerdem dumme Fragen stelle, sei es mir verziehen. Ich habe eine recht konkrete Gesamtvorstellung bei der es in den Einzelheiten mangelt...

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Motor war eigentlich zu lackieren gedacht, genauso wie Peter es vorschlägt.


Der Lackierdreh/Grillmotor ist einfach angenehmer, spart einen Dreher (=Assistenten) und bringt perfektere (runde) Ergebnisse. Es geht aber auch ohne, ganz klar.



> Dann wäre ein Assistent hilfreich.


Das ist der Punkt:  wenn dir jemand beim wickeln drehen hilft, geht es alles ganz leicht. Ich habe manchmal Glück gehabt (begeisterte Neffen!), ansonsten muß Frau (hat eher selten Zeit) oder Tocher ran (ist begeistert dabei aber noch etwas zu klein für länger durchhalten). Es ist alles eine Zeitfrage wie schnell man fertig werden will. 
2 Wochen oder 2 Stunden ist der Rahmen. #c



> Was mich ganz nervös macht ist der Begriff "Ringe anschleifen..." heißt das einfach nur entgraten?


Teils - teils. Die billigeren Fabrikate haben die schlechteren Ringfüße, die hochwertigeren von Fuji haben schon besser geformte, i.d.R. je teurer je besser. Perfekt ist keiner. :g
Einige billigere Ringfabrikate sind im Fußende sind sehr scharfkantig geschnitten, andere sind sehr klotzig ohne Schräge.
Man kann eine ideale sanfte Keilform (mit einer großen Schleifmaschine aus dem Baumarkt z.B.) schleifen und unmerkliche Übergänge hinbekommen, das Garn läuft später auch alleine hinauf. :m

Hinterher steht immer ein sanftes Entgraten, angefangen mit der Schlüsselfeile über Metallschleifpapier bis zur Poliermaschine, alles möglich, je glatter je besser, auch der aufliegende Hohlbauch sollte einigermaßen wölbungsplan auf dem Blank aufliegen, da lohnt sich auch nachzuschauen und anzuhalten. Für das Seewasser ist nach dem Schleifen eigentlich eine weitere passende (schwarz o. graue) Metallgrundierung besser, dann kann auch beim Lockern des Lackes nicht gleich was passieren. 

Was für leichte stark belastete Ruten optimal ist, ist eine dünne Unterwicklung unter den 1 oder 2 Ringfüßen, kann man gut in eins durchwickeln und einmal leicht lackieren vor der Ringmontage. Im C.Weckesser Buch "Rutenbau" beschrieben, auch hsobolewski rät bei den Forellenblanks dazu, und ich würde einen dünnwandigen Hochleistungsblank ohne nicht mehr aufbauen. #d 

Dann ist nebenbei auch die optimale Feinpolierung der Ringe NICHT mehr notwendig, der Ring wird kaum jemals den Blank erreichen können, da die Zwischenschicht durchaus ihre 0,5mm hat. 
Wenn man solche Ruten mal rippt, also Ringe runterschneidet, weiß man wie stabil eine feingarnige Unterwicklung ist, insbesondere aus metallisiertem Garn.


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hallo Uli!

Mit Assitenz ist alles schöner!!

Beim Wickeln braucht man keine (Ich muß nur immer die Katze rauswerfen!), beim Lackieren artet das ohne Drehhilfe in Stress aus.
Geschwindigkeit: Eine Wicklung, als ein Ringfuß dauert so etwa 10 Minuten frei Hand, zweifarbig auch nicht viel länger. Eine Rute hab ich 5-farbig auf Einstegringen gewickelt, das ist dann so eine Fädelei daß ein Motor dann schlicht gar nix mehr bringt! Führ den Faden unter Spannung mit der einen Hand, dreh mit der anderen die Rute. Die V-Auflagen des Ständers solltest du mit Gummi oder Neopren bekleben, dann dreht die Rute nicht so leicht zurück wenn du sie loslässt.

Anschleifen: Alle Ringe die ich bislang verbaut habe (Fuji Sic, Hardloy, Pacific Bay, CMW classic und American tackle) hatten einen zu steilen Übergang zum Blank, zumindest ab Größe 12. Den mußt du etwas abschrägen sonst kannst du dort die Wicklungen nicht exakt parallel verlegen da die runterrutschen. Dazu kommt, daß die Auflage des Ringes meist nicht vollflächig auf dem Blank sitzt und der Steg nur mit der Spitze oder der Mitte aufliegt. Schleifst du den Ringfuß mit einer liegenden Feile zurecht kannst du am Blank sehen ob noch Licht durchgeht. Das muß nicht absolut passen aber schon gut schließen.
Brüche an Ringen erfolgen meist dann, wenn ein Ring nur mit der Spitze aufliegt und sich ggf. auch noch im Lackbett bewegt da dann Stahl auf Kohlefaser reibt und wie immer in Leben der Klügere nachgibt. Außerdem geht der ganze Druck vom Wickeln sonst nur auf eine winzige Fläche und der Ring kann sogar in den Blank eingedrückt werden. Eine Unterwicklung verbessert dieses Verhalten ist aber nicht notwendig.

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Danke Det. Jetzt wird es spannend. Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum in einer anderen Diskussion einen ganz interessanten Einwand gegen das Anschleifen gelesen. Wenn man die Bindung offen lässt, dann kann natürlich Wasser in diesen offenen Bereich eindringen. Das ist zunächst nicht schlimm, wenn der Ring nicht angeschliffen ist, da er ja dann seinen Korrosionsschutz noch hat. Kurz gesagt, wo etwas leicht eindringen kann, da kann man es auch leicht ausspülen in dem Fall wohl vorzugsweise mit Aqua dest.. Da man die Wicklungen nie zu 100% versiegeln kann und meine Ruten ganz sicher Salzwasser sehen wäre das doch ein berechtigter EWinwand.

Oder???


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hey Detlef!

Gleichzeitige Romanschreiberei!!!

Aber wie immer nicht ganz gleicher Meinung. Eine Unterwicklung braucht man nicht. Bei ordnungsgemäß lackiertem Ring passiert selbst bei so dünnen Blanks wie Matchruten nichts. Bei schlampig geschliffenen Ringen und zu schwachen Lackierungen (oder ähnlichem...) nutzt auch Wandstärke nichts.

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Naja schlampig muss ich ja nicht sein. Ich denke bei der/den ersten Ruten muss man sich damit abfinden, dass man mal einen Ring verschleift und wegschmeissen kann.


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Naja schlampig muss ich ja nicht sein. Ich denke bei der/den ersten Ruten muss man sich damit abfinden, dass man mal einen Ring verschleift und wegschmeissen kann.



Wenn Du da langsam und vorsichtig rangehst und dich schrittweise an den optimal geschliffenen Ringfuß herranarbeitest must Du sicherlich keinen Ring wegschmeißen!

Was die Korrosionsbeständigkeit angeht, würde ich mal tippen, dass die, wenn die Bindung nicht ordentlich lackiert/versiegekt ist, ohnehin hinüber ist. Mehrere Lackschichten sollten aber dazu führen, dass man damit keine Probleme bekommt. Und wie AngelDet schon schrieb, wenn man 110%tig sicher sein will, dann kann man ja auch nochmal neu grundieren (den Ringfuß).


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Noch mal eine ganz blöde Frage.

Der Ring hat ja damit er sauber auf dem Blank liegt unten eine Wölbung oder? Nehme ich das Material dann von oben oder unten ab?

Je mehr ich Frage, desto dusseliger komme ich mir vor.|uhoh:

Uli


----------



## fluefiske (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hallo Uli !

Das Anschleifen der Ringfüsse ist nichts anderes als einen sauberen Übergang von Blank zu Ringfuss herzustellen,wie schon geschrieben.
Ich nehme dazu die Bohrmaschiene mit dem Gummiteller und eine Schleifscheibe,Körnung ca.180-240.Je nach Ringqualität kann die Bearbeitung sehr gering ausfallen.Durch die Hitze beim Schleifen bildet sich ein Grat,den Du durch leichtes hin - und herbewegen auf der Schleifscheibe entfernst.Beim 2-Fussring achte darauf,daß beide plan aufliegen.Wenn nicht,ausrichten.Verschleifen kannst Du die Ringe nicht.Damit die geschliffenen Stellen später nicht durchscheinen,werden sie mit schwarzem Filzstift angemalt.Das Material wird von oben abgenommen.
Die Wicklungen liegen umschlossen vom Lack,da gibt es auch keine offene Stelle.Wenn Du den richtigen Lack verwendest,sind die Wicklungen jahrelang zu 100% versiegelt.Ich habe Meeresruten,die sind schon sehr lange im Einsatz.
Es gibt immer mal wieder jemand,der versucht,einen Blödsinn als Innovation zu verkaufen.So gab es einen,der die Wicklungen offen gelassen hat,nur um was Neues anzubieten.Wenn dort Wasser eindringen kann,fault Dir von Innen das Garn weg,denn es dringen ja auch andere Partikel und Salz ein.


Gruß Erich


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hee, mach dir nichts draus.

Zum Abschrägen von oben, zum Fuß anpassen von unten.

Du kennst doch meine geliebte Sportex - Die Ringe sind CMW Sic und der Rahmen verchromt. Das heißt dass nach dem Schleifen die Beschichtung weg war. Nach 8 Jahren Salzwasser ist der erste Ring unter der Wicklung gerostet, aber nur weil da der Lack gerissen ist. Runter mit und neu gebunden war ne Sache von zwanzig Minuten plus Lack.

Ich lackiere übrigens einlagig.

Klaus


----------



## peterws (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



KHof schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich lackiere übrigens einlagig.
> Klaus



Das reicht für Salzwasserfest? Bei der Anzahzl der Lackschichten bin ich mir auch noch unsicher. Ich habe es aber erst einmal mit 2 Schichten probiert, hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Das sind hier total wertvolle Tipps für mich. Danke für euer Verständnis. Sollte mir noch mehr einfallen und da bin ich 100% sicher, dann werde ich hemmungslos weiter fragen. In akuten Notfällen kannst du, Klaus, auch mit einem Anruf rechnen.

Danke Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Das Anschleifen der Ringfüsse ist nichts anderes als einen sauberen Übergang von Blank zu Ringfuss herzustellen,wie schon geschrieben.
> Ich nehme dazu die Bohrmaschiene mit dem Gummiteller und eine Schleifscheibe,Körnung ca.180-240.Je nach Ringqualität kann die Bearbeitung sehr gering ausfallen.


Es hängt eben von der Ringrahmenqualität und den Füßen ab.
Den außergewöhnlich günstigen CMW-SIC-Org (im Verhältnis zum Fuji SIC SVSG) macht z.B. ein sehr hoher Absatz fast ohne Abschrägung schlecht wickelbar.
Da muß man mehr runterschleifen, eine 150W 2-Tellerschleifmaschine macht das einfacher und schneller.
Mit deiner Gummitellerbohrmaschine geht ja so manches gut , das feine Schleifen der Ringfüße natürlich auch.



fluefiske schrieb:


> So gab es einen,der die Wicklungen offen gelassen hat,nur um was Neues anzubieten.Wenn dort Wasser eindringen kann,fault Dir von Innen das Garn weg,denn es dringen ja auch andere Partikel und Salz ein.


Genau! #6 Ist wie überall (und bei den Rollen z.B.), wo nichts reinlaufen kann, braucht auch nichts rauslaufen, man spülen oder warten.

@Uli: zum Polieren kann man natürlich auch gut 'nen Dremel mit einer Polierscheibe nehmen.
Nimm die Fuji wie ich das Pauly empfohlen habe, dann hat man mit dem Ringschleifen sowieso keinen Stress.


----------



## fluefiske (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hallo Angeldet !
Wenn Du 240er Körnung nimmst,brauchst Du nix mehr pollieren,der ist glatt wie Kinderpopo :q .Übrigens schleife ich alle Ringe an.Bis ich nämlich genau geschaut habe,ob der Fuss schön flach ausläuft,habe ich ihn schon geschliffen.

Gruß Erich


Gruß Erich


----------



## ok1 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Je mehr ich Frage, desto dusseliger komme ich mir vor.|uhoh:
> Uli



|wavey: Ach was. Alle standen mal vor diesen Fragen.

Beim maschinellen Ringe schleifen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig. Der Ring wird schnell ganz heiss und glüht aus wenn man keine Übung hat. 

Ich schleife meine Ringfüße zum Anpassen an den Blank auf einer Feile, die man zum schärfen von Kettensägen  nimmt. Per Hand. Auch die Fussenden flache ich mit einer mittleren Feile manuell ab. Dann Grat entfernen mit feinem Sandpapier und kurz an die Polierscheibe gehalten, viola. Die Füsse kann man zur besseren Passung auch leicht mit einer passenden Zange zurechtbiegen. Hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist. Nur sorgfältig muss man sein. Welchen Weg auch immer Du wählst, das Überleben Deines Blanks hängt auch von der Sorgfalt bei dieser Tätigkeit ab. 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

@fluefiske
Jupp, stimmt genau was die Zeit betrifft, und mit dem weichen Teller poliert es eh mehr ! #6
Den schwarzen Edding schwinge ich übrigens auch öfter, nur für so ne ultimative Küstenrute würde ich ein bischen mehr machen.

@ok1
Das haste schön gesagt in den letzten Sätzen.


----------



## ok1 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @ok1
> Das haste schön gesagt in den letzten Sätzen.



|rotwerden Da werd ich ja rot ...

Schön isses hier im Board dieser Tage. Soviel Rutenbau ...

N'Abend.

Olaf


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hallo Bastler!

Zu der Lackiererei: Einlagig oder besser in zwei Gängen frisch in frisch funktioniert schon.
Erster Gang: Den Eintrittspunkt des Ringfußes fluten und das Garn benetzen daß es sich vollsaugt.
Zweiter Gang: Einige Minuten später die Wicklung mit der gewünschten Dicke beschichten und drehen, drehen, drehen...

Wenn man in zwei Schichten getrennt lackiert muß man daran denken das zwischen 12 und 48 Stunden hinzubekommen da man sich sonst Trennschichten einhandelt und die Festigkeit der Lackierung ruiniert.

Weiter geht`s!

Klaus


----------



## heinzrch (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

da ich nächste Woche meine beiden honiggelben Sportex Blanks (3m 60g, aus der guten alten Zeit...) bekomme und schon seit Tagen im Gedanken beim Bau der Ruten bin, würde ich auch gerne in den thread mit einsteigen.
Mich würde interessieren, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich den Korkgriff aus dünnen Scheiben oder 90 mm Stücken aufbaue. Seh ich die mit Uhu plus endfest 300 sparsam geklebten Stöße nach dem schleifen noch ?
Zu den Ringen (Fuji Hardloy): dass ich die Ringe oben anschleifen muß, um einen sauberen Übergang zu erreichen, versteh ich. Aber dass ich die Unterseite auch noch anschleifen muß, geht mir nicht ein. Reicht es nicht, den Ring vorsichtig so zu biegen, dass (bei zweisteg-Ringen) die Unterseiten parallel ist bzw. zieht sich der Ringfuß beim strammen Binden nicht von selbst an den Blank (natürlich nicht wenn er total verbogen ist, aber vieleicht die letzten zehntel mm) ?
Zum Grillmotor: wie schließe ich den am einfachsten an den Blank an ? - einen Stufendorn drehen, auf den 4-Kant kleben, und einfach den Blank griffseitig (noch ohne Abschlußkappe) draufstecken ? Oder ne Riemenscheibe auf den 4-Kant kleben und über nen Gummiring mit dem Korkgriff verbinden (Gummiring läuft auf Riemenscheibe und Kork) ?


----------



## peterws (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



heinzrch schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Grillmotor: wie schließe ich den am einfachsten an den Blank an ? - einen Stufendorn drehen, auf den 4-Kant kleben, und einfach den Blank griffseitig (noch ohne Abschlußkappe) draufstecken ? Oder ne Riemenscheibe auf den 4-Kant kleben und über nen Gummiring mit dem Korkgriff verbinden (Gummiring läuft auf Riemenscheibe und Kork) ?



Mach es Dir nicht so schwer. Ich habe einfach einen ca. 10 cm langen 4 Kant (aus Holz geschnitzt) genommen, das eine ende in den Motor gesteckt und das andere Ende mit ein paar Wicklungen Klebeband am (fertig montierten) Griff fixiert. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man mit dem Klebeband den Kork nicht beschädigt.


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Mal zur Erklärung warum man den Ringfuß auch Unten Gratfrei machen sollte. (Das unterscheidet nämlich eine Stangenware von einer Handgebauten)
Der Grad würde sich in den Blank drücken und entweder gleich bei der ersten starken Belastung oder was noch schlimmer ist erst nach Monateten so tief in den Blank eindringen das die Festigkeit des Balnk geschwächt wird. Vollglich ist ein Bruch des Blanks.


----------



## ok1 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich den Korkgriff aus dünnen Scheiben oder 90 mm Stücken aufbaue. Seh ich die mit Uhu plus endfest 300 sparsam geklebten Stöße nach dem schleifen noch ?
> 
> ... Reicht es nicht, den Ring vorsichtig so zu biegen, dass (bei zweisteg-Ringen) die Unterseiten parallel ist bzw. zieht sich der Ringfuß beim strammen Binden nicht von selbst an den Blank (natürlich nicht wenn er total verbogen ist, aber vieleicht die letzten zehntel mm) ?



Hallo,

Dünne Scheiben machen mehr Arbeit. Stösse sieht man immer mehr oder weniger, weil die Zeichnung des Kork ja unterbrochen wird. Ist halt ein Naturprodukt. Ich würde den Kork mit der besseren Qualität nehmen. Schenken die sich nichts, dann den einfacheren Weg, also die langen Stücken.

#d Und Ringe stramm anbinden, dass die sich an den Blank ziehen? Lieber nicht. Stramm ist irgendwie schon richtig, aber nicht so, dass sich der Ringfuss biegt.. Die Bindung sollte fest sein, aber vor dem Lackieren eine Bewegung des Ringes noch gut erlauben, ohne dass man dabei rot anläuft. Eine zu hohe Spannung führt auch ganz fix zum Blankdefekt.

Viel Spaß mit den Honiggelben

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> Mal zur Erklärung warum man den Ringfuß auch Unten Gratfrei machen sollte. (Das unterscheidet nämlich eine Stangenware von einer Handgebauten)
> Der Grad würde sich in den Blank drücken und entweder gleich bei der ersten starken Belastung oder was noch schlimmer ist erst nach Monateten so tief in den Blank eindringen das die Festigkeit des Balnk geschwächt wird. Vollglich ist ein Bruch des Blanks.


|good: Kann man gar nicht deutlich genug sagen! |good:

Die Biegung des Ringfußes auf der Oberseite, wo er am Blank anliegt, muß auch überhaupt nicht zur Blankwöbung passen, dann hat man auch zu tun. :g


----------



## heinzrch (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

danke für die Tips, habe dann soeben gelernt, dass es bei Bindungen auch ein zu fest gibt.
Bin mal gespannt, ob meine Fuji-Hardloy Ringe auch Grate an den Füssen haben. Wenn da welche sind, mach ich die natürlich weg, dachte aber, dass bei hochwertigen Ringen (Fuji) sowas nicht vorkommt.
Nochwas: dort wo der Faden über den Ringfuß geht, bildet sich ja naturgemäß so ein dachförmiger Hohlraum - füllt ihr den von vorne (also von unterm Ring aus...) mit Lack oder zieht sich der Lack durch die Bindung (Kapillarwirkung) dort rein ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

zweiteres soll sein, dazu kann man z.B. zuerst mit Aceton verdünnten Lack ansetzen.


----------



## Dorsch_Max (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Erst mal ein kräftiges "Hallo" in die Runde.
Eigentlich sind fast alle Fragen die ich hatte schon beantwortet.
Danke dafür.#6
Eins bleibt noch: 
Meine Lackiervorrichtung wird auch von einem Grillmotor angetrieben. 
Was mache ich mit der Stelle, wo der Blank auf den Rollen läuft?


----------



## hotte50 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



Dorsch_Max schrieb:


> Was mache ich mit der Stelle, wo der Blank auf den Rollen läuft?



keine unlackierten Blanks kaufen 

die meisten sind doch bereits fertig lackiert. Da geht es doch nur noch darum, die Ringwicklungen zu lackieren.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Wenn du vor hast den Blank zu lackieren solltest du dies vor dem anbienden der Ringe machen. Dann ist es auch kein Problem das du den Blank genau dort auf den Rollen laufen lässt wo der Ring hinkommt. In dem Bereich braucht es keine Lackierung.
Und später wenn die Wicklung der Ringe lackiert wird kanst du auch den Zwischenraum zwischen den beiden Ringfüssen 1x mitlackieren.
Bei Einstegringen wird halt der Platz ein wenig eng in dem Bereich man ihn auf den Rollen aufliegen lassen kann.

Als Tip. Beim Lackieren kann man sehr schöne Evekte erziehlen wenn man z.Beispiel auf einen schwarzen Blank dem Lack eine geringe Menge Farbe beimischt. Wie viel ist aber eine Erfahrungssache. Man sollte es vorweg an einem nicht benötigten Blankstück ausprobieren.


----------



## KHof (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hallo Helmut!

Was nimmt man denn da als Farbe?

Klaus


----------



## heinzrch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

glaub der Dorsch-Max meinte, was er an der Auflagefläche machen soll, damit der Blank nicht verkratzt: Tesa-Krepp rumwickeln (entgegen der Laufrichtung, damit das Kreppband sich nicht aufwickelt).
Gestern war ich bei Hornbach, und hab mir zwei so Bohrmaschinenhalterungen gekauft. In eine kommt die Bohrmaschine, in die zweite kommt ein Kugellager als Lager für den Blank rein. Die Halterungen sind ja für Bohrmaschinenhalsdurchmesser 43mm ausgelegt. Jetzt schau ich, dass ich Kugellager 43außen, 20innen 20dick bekomme, dann hab ich die perfekte Griff-Drechselbank. Notfalls dreh ich mir nen Adapter. 
Jetzt such ich noch Korkscheiben, gut und günstig....


----------



## Dorsch_Max (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Danke Helmut! Eigentlich logisch...
Ich lackiere gerade zur Probe eine alte Vollglasrute mit Stoßstangenlack aus der Autolackiererei. Hab sowas in der Nähe und kann dort kleine Reste abstauben.
Wenn der Lack trocken ist, werde ich das Teil in alle Richtungen biegen.
Mal sehen ob es hält...

@Richard
Ich hab mir bei eBay ein paar Gummibereifte Spielzeugholzräder geschossen.
4 Stück für 3,20€ oder so ähnlich. Da zerkratzt nichts.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

_Jetzt such ich noch Korkscheiben, gut und günstig.... _

Hier würdest du am falschen Ende sparen. Denn du willst wie es ausschaut dir entsprechend deiner Wüsche den Kork zurechtschleifen. Da aber bei einem AA-Kork das Schleifen nur bedingt moeglich ist weil sich größere Poren öffnen dabei muss es schon ein höherwertiger Kork sein. Nur kostet dieser einiges.

Man bekommt zwar auch billige Korkscheiben. Nur sind die nicht viel wert wenn man das Ausspachtel nicht kann. Die meisten fertigen Korks bis hin zur AA-Qualität sind mehr oder weniger gespachtelt und verschliffen. Darum werden die ja auch mit der Zeit löchrig.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

_
Ich hab mir bei eBay ein paar Gummibereifte Spielzeugholzräder geschossen.
4 Stück für 3,20€ oder so ähnlich. Da zerkratzt nichts. _

Nicht schlecht. Wichtig ist das es funktioniert. Wie es ausschaut ist erst mal nebensächlich.

Mit dem Stoßstangenlack ist intresand. Melde dich mal wenn du es auf Herz und Niere geprüft hast. Intresiert mich nämlich auch.

KHof
Ich habe vorrangig mit Acrillack gearbeitet und habe entsprechend auch Acrilfarben verwendet.
Entscheiden ist die Menge immer genau zu treffen. Denn die Farbe soll ja nicht rausstechen sondern nur beim Tageslicht schimmern.
Als Beispiel einen schwarzen Blank der bei Tageslicht einen leichten Lilastich hat.


----------



## heinzrch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

hmm, ist das mit dem Korkspachteln schwierig ? - Dachte, da wird Korkstaub (vom Schleifen) mit nem Binder (z.B. Epoxidharz) zu Spachtelmasse vermengt, mit ner Spachtel aufgetragen, und anschließend nach dem Aushärten überschliffen ?
Mittlerweile hab ich die Blanks - die Griffe sollen so ca. 60cm lang werden, Blankdurchmesser im Griffbereich geht von 18,5 auf ca. 15 mm. 
Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich Kork herbekomme ?
Was wäre der ideale Griffdurchmesser für so ne Rute ? - Der Blank ist eher leicht (Testkurve 1 - max. 1,5 Pfund), der Blankdurchmesser aber eher etwas größer, komm ich da mit 28 mm noch gut aus oder wären vieleicht 30 mm besser ?
Würde mich über Tips freuen !
Bin hier im Raum Nürnberg, vieleicht ist es das beste, einfach die Blanks einzupacken und mal nach Würzburg zum Weckesser zu fahren, was meint ihr ?


----------



## peterws (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



heinzrch schrieb:


> hmm, ist das mit dem Korkspachteln schwierig ? - Dachte, da wird Korkstaub (vom Schleifen) mit nem Binder (z.B. Epoxidharz) zu Spachtelmasse vermengt, mit ner Spachtel aufgetragen, und anschließend nach dem Aushärten überschliffen ?



Auf keinen Fall mit Epoxidharz binden, das wird steinhart, viel härter als der Kork drumrum. Wenn Du keine fertige Korkspachtelmasse kaufen willst (gibt es bei CMW), dann würde ich den Staub eher mit Holzleim (wasserfest) binden und das ganze vorher an einem anderen Stück Kork ausprobieren.



heinzrch schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ich die Blanks - die Griffe sollen so ca. 60cm lang werden, Blankdurchmesser im Griffbereich geht von 18,5 auf ca. 15 mm.
> Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich Kork herbekomme ?
> Was wäre der ideale Griffdurchmesser für so ne Rute ? - Der Blank ist eher leicht (Testkurve 1 - max. 1,5 Pfund), der Blankdurchmesser aber eher etwas größer, komm ich da mit 28 mm noch gut aus oder wären vieleicht 30 mm besser ?



Ich würde immer den schlankeren Rollenhalter nehmen.


----------



## ok1 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Hör auf den Peter: Epoxy ist eine schlecht Lösung. Wasserfester Leim und gut Korkmehl rein, so dass das richtig pampig wird.

Der optimale Durchmesser Deiner Rute hängt von Deiner Hand ab. Grosse Pranken brauchen grössere Durchmesser. Das musst Du selber ausprobieren. Nimm ein paar Deiner Ruten aus dem Bestand und teste was bequem für Dich ist. 2mm können den Unterschied machen.

Guter Kork ist schwierig zu bekommen - finde ich. Meinen letzten Kork habe ich bei Hackenschuh gekauft. Sollte man googeln können. Nach Telefonat habe ich unbehandelt beste Scheibchen bekommen, aus denen die Champagnerkorken hergestellt werden. Die hat der wohl aber auch nicht immer in der Qualität. 6x34 waren die und alles andere als billig, aber super Qualität. Das muss man dann nichts mehr spachteln, sofern man nicht völlig glatte Oberflächen will. Auch in bester Qualität gibt es kleine Löcher. Ist schliesslich Kork.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Jo, Kork ist schließlich auch Holz - genau ist es Korkeichenrinde. 
Hat damit natürliche individuelle Poren, kein Stück auf der Welt ist gleich!
Und holzige Stoffe leimt man am besten, auch einen oder mehrere Leimspachtel kann man sich so leicht ansetzen, verschiedene Körnungen von Korkstaub machen sich sehr gut. Mehrere Durchgänge und Geduld bringen mehr als eiliges Gespachtel.
Alte (noch-Kork Weinkorken) gehen bei mir auch in die Bastelsammelkiste. 
An den Bandschleifer gehalten und teures Korkmehl (schon 2006 zu 60 EUR p.kg) erstellt. :g


----------



## heinzrch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Angeldet du bringst es auf den Punkt, da es meine Traumruten werden sollen, will ich von vornherein beste Bedingungen schaffen.
Danke nochmals für eure Tips. Auf die Idee mit dem Epoxidspachtel bin ich gekommen, da ich als  Flugmodellbauer öfters mit Harz und Microballons (mikroskopisch kleine Kunststoffkügelchen als Füllmasse) arbeite, und sich das Zeug hervorragend schleifen lässt.
Bevor ich sowas auf meinen Korkgriff schmiere, mach ich erst mal ne Probe auf nem Weinkorken.....
Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt (Kork-Rutenbau-Korkgriff usw.) aber nix gescheites gefunden. Bei ebay bietet z.Zt. jemand so Stücke 30x90 mm mit 12er Bohrung an, gehen so (7 Stück) für 25€ weg, vieleicht schlag ich da zu....


----------



## peterws (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt (Kork-Rutenbau-Korkgriff usw.) aber nix gescheites gefunden. Bei ebay bietet z.Zt. jemand so Stücke 30x90 mm mit 12er Bohrung an, gehen so (7 Stück) für 25€ weg, vieleicht schlag ich da zu....



Warum kaufst Du nicht im "Rutenbauzubehörfachmarkt" Deines Vertrauens?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Zumal wenn man nur gute 100km von Würzburg weg wohnt und da in der Gegend leicht mal shoppen gehen kann.


----------



## heinzrch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

nach Würzburg fahr ich sowieso, da kauf ich die Ringe, Garn, Rollenhalter, Lack usw. Nur wenn ich die Preise für den Kork im Katalog sehe, wird mir angst und bange, da kostet dann so ein 10cm Griffstück gleich 10€. Der ebayer hat mir per pm geantwortet, werde mir dort diese Stücke 90x30 mit 12er Bohrung bestellen (8 Stück so um die 20-25€)


----------



## WestheimCarper (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Leute kurze frage, wo bekommt ihr denn euren Korkstaub her? ich brauche ca 5-10kg...? körnung bis 0,2mm is okay! gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wickelbank zum Rutenbau*

Ich mache ihn mir selber auf dem Bandschleifer.

aber 5 bis 10kg ? Das ist ja eine Kühltruhe voll oder so ... :q


----------

